# Suntour XCR Fork maintenance, disassembly, repair, fix, service.



## KarlHabandski (Nov 27, 2011)

So I bought a 2011 Specialized Rockhopper Comp and it came with the XCR fork. The thing seems fine, it moves, it has dampening, 30mm stanchion diameter, hydraulic lockout but it never gave me the 80mm travel that it said it would.

Today I pulled the thing apart to see how it works and maybe get some more travel from it. I took some pictures in case anyone else out there wants to pull apart the forks.

To get to the spring, unscrew the cap where the "preload" knob is. 








You should use the tool from suntour to unscrew it but I used pliers
SR SUNTOUR Cycling

When the cap is off you can see the top of the spring right there.









Push down the forks and the spring comes right out.









The spring has some heatshrink on it and a rubber elastomer inside of it.









I wanted more travel out of the fork so I tried removing the rubber elastomer then put the spring back in.









To remove the stanchions from the fork, for cleaning/servicing, turn the fork upside down and unscrew the allen bolts. The spring side might need the bolt loosened about 5mm, then softly tapped with a hammer. I used a piece of wood to be extra safe.









These two allen bolts are the only thing holding the stanchions in.









The lower part of the fork now slides off.









With the spring out, this bit will come out the top. The two spacers are used with the right size spring to give you 80mm or 100mm or 120mm of travel.









My spring gives 80mm of travel so I left the 2 spacers in. 
You can get 80mm, 100mm and 120mm springs in hard, medium and soft. Here is one place you can get suntour spares. Greyville.com - SR Suntour/Forks - Suspension/Spares/XCR

I cleaned every part with kero and a rag then covered everything with cheap lithium grease.

To put it back together, reinstall the black spacers inside the stanchions and hold it inplace with the white screw cap. Slide the lower fork back onto the stanchions. Screw the two allen bolts back into the bottom of the lower legs. Flip the bike over. Reinstall the spring if you have not already. I left the rubber elastomer out and I like the result. Screw the preload cap back on and you are done.


----------



## sasquatch35 (Jun 8, 2010)

Great run through. I have a XCM on one of my bikes and I've disassembled it a copule of times recently to clean it off, but didn't remove the preload cap or spring - I only removed the lower half from the stanchions. Might have to take mine apart more thoroughly next time and give it a good cleaning. Thanks!


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

Awesome write up, I believe or it appears that we have the same bike, so this thread will be useful for me in the future.

While you were digging around for spare parts, did you run into anything that could be swapped out to lighten the fork up?


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi all,
Very nice review here by the OP. One thing I will add is that the elastomer that was removed is intended for the last 10-15 of hard compression. If this is not in the fork it will bottom out very harshly. 

Just to let everyone here know SR Suntour does have spring kits for just about every 100mm travel fork from 2010 and 2011.

Best, 
Nick


----------



## KarlHabandski (Nov 27, 2011)

Call_me_Tom said:


> While you were digging around for spare parts, did you run into anything that could be swapped out to lighten the fork up?


Sorry no.

Also be careful removing the elastomer because yes it will bottom out harshly. You might want to cut an inch off the elastomer and put it back in. In my case, I am 75kg rider and it does not bottom out. In the last day or two of test riding I have not used all the travel.

I have now done the same with my Suntour XCT fork.


----------



## saddle pimp (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a xcr with manual lock out that has 'locked out' already, trieb disassemby and cleanin but no work, my mechanic friend advised me not to touch the lock out side since it is gas filled... what to do guys???


----------



## KarlHabandski (Nov 27, 2011)

This guide shows how to pull the forks apart and clean them but if something breaks you will have to spend some money. I know nothing about the dampening unit sorry. 

How much did the bike cost saddle pimp and how old is it?


----------



## daemoncycler (Aug 22, 2012)

This is a great thread KarlHabands. Thanks for taking the time & being so thorough.
Going to contact Nick regarding spring kit for 2001 Sr Suntour fork. Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## df0rmati0n (Aug 18, 2013)

Will it be the same withe Suntour XCR with the Remote Lockout? Can this knocking on my videos be fixed? Thanks
Suntour SF11 XCR RL 100mm Stock knock / wobble and noise problem - YouTube
suntour xcr noise and knock / wobble problem. - YouTube


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Do you we have update on this ? the photos is not loading on my screen


----------

